# followme weehoo or burley piccolo



## Dirtyhanz (3 Apr 2015)

Summer is on its way I have a four year old and a six year old the older boy is great on his Bike the younger one is lot more unsure so we are thinking of one of the three a followme a weehoo or a burley picollo my first choice was a kiddyback tandem but we need to be able to transport it my are car so we ruled out the tandem so looking for advice on the three which one would be best for day trips and longer weekend's away


----------



## Puddles (4 Apr 2015)

Wee hoo all the way cos you only get a woo hoooooo with a wee hoo!

We have one and love it to bits... peoples have toured with wee hoos too...

Get the all weather canopy with it, not the sun canopy as it is much more versatile! Easy on or off too!


----------

